# Probe Starting Problem * No Spark *



## probegt95 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a 1995 Ford Probe GT V6 Standard that just does not want to start. It has be having this problem for a while and it comes and goes. Some mornings it starts with no problems and others it just keeps turning over with out starting. I have done some research and found out that it has no spark. I have tried everything i have read on the internet and it the haynes books. I have replaced the Distributor and the crank position sensor (3times). I did find that my Ground was disconnected so i reconnected it. I am slowly running out of ideas. Is there anyone that can help me with this Please before i go insane.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi probegt95

Intermittent ignition problems on ford vehicles from the 90's was always a problem. Ignition module, ignition coil, bad wire connections was a common failure on 90's ford engines, also humidity played a huge part in no start condition. Condensation build up inside the distributor cap and on the ignition wires made severe arcing of the spark that caused the engines to flood especially in colder humid temperatures. The quickest way to see if your car has a condensation problem is to open the distributor cap and look inside it. 

To fully isolate the ignition problem, first check all your fuses and make sure that power goes to them all. Next, make sure that the timing belt or distributor hasn't jumped a tooth, once your done with that use a test light with ignition on, check if you got power to the positive terminal of the ignition coil primary side. If power is present , focus your attention to the ignition module. 

post back your findings


----------



## probegt95 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Octaneman
Thanks for your response! I checked the things that you have mentioned and the timing belt has not jumped a tooth nor has the distributor. All the fuses and relays are working good and there are no shorts. There is no problem with the ignition coil or the ignition module since i tested them on my parts car. I am thinking that it has something more to do with the crank position sensor. i am thinking that maybe the wiring harness may need to be replaced since the previous owners of the car played around with it. Unfortunatly it is the long weekend and all places are closed till tuesday. Do you have any other ideas on what could be causing this problem??


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Testing the ignition coil on other cars is a way to see if it works, but you need to test the wires connected to the coil to see if there is any juice going to it. The crank position sensor tells the computer that the piston is at TDC, but what tells the coils to fire comes from the cam sensor. Use a DVOM to take readings off both sensors and see if they are up to spec, use a wiring diagram to trace the wires from the sensors to the module and do a continuity test to see if any wires are cut or broken. If everything checks out and still you don't have spark, you will need to check the signals going from the module to the computer, to do that you will have to take voltage readings from the module. While your testing, make sure that all grounds are tight, clean and secure. 

post back your findings.


----------

